# Knicks pick up Billups option



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> thenyknicks Knicks President of Basketball Operations, Donnie Walsh: “We have made a decision to keep Chauncey Billups for the upcoming 2011-12 season."


http://twitter.com/thenyknicks


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Not surprising. As long as he's healthy for most of the season, it'll be a good move.

The Knicks basically have 2 main tools that they can improve their team with next year.

1) The MLE
2) A trade package of Turiaf and Fields

Obviously, most of their attention will probably be on finding another starting big man to put next to Amare. Samuel Dalembert, Andrei Kirilenko, Spencer Hawes, Carl Landry, Chris Humphries, DeAndre Jordan, Kenyon Martin and Glen Davis are their FA options. Don't bother talking about Marc Gasol or David West - both are out of their price range, even with West's torn ACL.

They'll also have their bi-annual exception, worth about $2m, to sign a guy like Anthony Parker, Peja, Al Thronton, Shawne Williams, Mike Dunleavy, Jamario Moon, Willie Green or Josh Howard.


----------



## SportsInsanity (Apr 29, 2011)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Not surprising. As long as he's healthy for most of the season, it'll be a good move.
> 
> The Knicks basically have 2 main tools that they can improve their team with next year.
> 
> ...


You are assuming the new CBA has the MLE.


----------

